# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  spot injecting hgh?

## studlyBo5

whats the deal with spot injecting hgh? does it matter where u do it as long as its subq? and is there alot of water retention with gh??

----------


## Seattle Junk

> whats the deal with spot injecting hgh? does it matter where u do it as long as its subq? and is there alot of water retention with gh??


I've been hitting the oblique area (love handles) and it does seem to work quite well. I'm a 34" waist at 222lbs, 5'11", small-medium frame. I've never been this heavy with my waist this small. I'm happy bout that.

Sides such as water retention will persists for the first few months. Also numb arms, hands, legs and feet are also commons sides the first few months. I'm about a month and a half in and the sides are starting to subdue for me.

----------


## Pinnacle

> whats the deal with spot injecting hgh? does it matter where u do it as long as its subq? and is there alot of water retention with gh??


Spot injecting HGH doen't work.those who say it does are merely dreamers(wishful thinking) and nothing more than that.I've been using HGH for many years.If spot injections worked I'd have a 29" waist year round.Sadly it's not the case.

Hmmm...water retention.Never really had water retention til I breached the 10 iu Ed mark.Then I get some,and still do :Smilie: At 18 iu's ED I was holding quite a bit of water.Some dropped off when I lowered the dose slightly to 12 ius ED.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Xtralarg

I have to agree with pin on this one with regards to the spot thing. Ive been runnng HGH for 2 years now and although i have seen dramatic fat loss i dont think its of a greater degree where i inject.
Water retention and sides, i kind of get worried when the sides subside, makes me think its 192aa....know what i mean? Since I changed to jin though the sides have remained there, running at 10iu 5/2. I dont suffer from water retention like some do, it is present to a certain degree though.

----------


## SPIKE

I too do not believe in the Spot injecting hype. GH doesnt have site specific fat burning capabilites and I see no reason why it would reduce fat in the injected area. The most important thing is to rotate injections.

Water retention will vary with every individual.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> Spot injecting HGH doen't work.those who say it does are merely dreamers(wishful thinking) and nothing more than that.I've been using HGH for many years.If spot injections worked I'd have a 29" waist year round.Sadly it's not the case.
> 
> Hmmm...water retention.Never really had water retention til I breached the 10 iu Ed mark.Then I get some,and still doAt 18 iu's ED I was holding quite a bit of water.Some dropped off when I lowered the dose slightly to 12 ius ED.
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Pinn, so basically GH gives you overall bf loss, not spot reduction. My only gauge is the measuring tape and how my pants fit. Neverless, I love GH so far. The only thing that kind of sucks is that I get so damn tired and I sleep more now. I can fall asleep anywhere if I am tired. Oh, I also snore more now.

Damn, you're on 18ius right now? Wow, that's awesome. I'm just waiting for the day when I can tolerate 10ius. I'm bumping to 4ius Monday.

----------


## Seattle Junk

> I too do not believe in the Spot injecting hype. GH doesnt have site specific fat burning capabilites and I see no reason why it would reduce fat in the injected area. The most important thing is to rotate injections.
> 
> Water retention will vary with every individual.


I have been injecting in my obliques (love handles) and they have reduced quite a bit over the last month. All while gaining weight and strength. I can tell I'm also holding some water in the midsection as well so that's what baffles me. So once I lose that water in a few weeks my abs should really start coming out.

My current program:

3ius Jin ed
500ius sustanon ew
400ius EQ ew
50mgs tbol ed

I think I will switch to 500mgs cyp this week cause I have 20ccs laying around.

----------


## SPIKE

> I have been injecting in my obliques (love handles) and they have reduced quite a bit over the last month.



That's all the more reason to continue what you're doing buddy. If there's one thing I learned in this lifestlye its that if you find something that works for you then stick with it.

----------

